# Soo Power Plant Special Hook



## lambcs (Apr 20, 2014)

I plan to go up to the Soo Power Plant for whitefish in July. Does anyone have the measurements for the special hook (bracket) that people make to anchor to the plant front wall? Just wanted to eliminate any guessing.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Starting at the upper left corner of your mind..go up 3 inches, go right 13 inches, go down three to four feet. 

Place a handle for you to hold on to at the bottom facing away from the *hook*..to your right in this illustration. 

Place an eye to attach a rope further on up towards the top of the *hook*. 

(On most boats I'd say when you are standing in your bow the top of the wall is about 4 or 5 feet over your head..that gauges the length of the whole thing. If you go four foot it should work with anything but the smallest boats, like a john boat.)


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

They sell them at Soo Welding


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

on that 3'' end have a bit of a point to dig down between the far side of the wall an the gravel/dirt. whites like a fly in a red and black pattern.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Here ya go...just posted in another thread...these are the specs on mine.

_BTW, the two loops are for varying water levels that will attach your boat to the hook._


----------

